# The Kerbey House - El Paso, TX



## MurrayTX (Nov 21, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have decided to spend today putting together a blogger site to consolidate my many updates and ramblings about my yardhaunt. Hopefully someone will find it of interest. At worst, I have something to put on a card to exchange at the next Hauntcon.

http://thekerbeyhouse.blogspot.com/

I may have posted some of these pics in older threads here... but I am thinking they look a bit better as a running journal. You tell me. Check back often, as the build will begin in earnest in the next few weeks and I intend to upload a lot.

Salut!


----------

